
Why Startups Are Not Interested in Sustainability - cjbenedikt
http://www.triplepundit.com/2015/10/startups-not-interested-sustainability/
======
nitin_flanker
I think there are startups that are working to solve environmental issues. For
example, Makani that later got acquired by Google, then Tesla, Solar Road,
Gravity Light and then there are few more also.

There are lots of startups that work to solve such issues. Even AirBnb solves
an environmental problem. For example, to an extent it reduce the chances of
building new hotels and make use of already existing infrastructure for people
to stay.

